# I am really having a hard time



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know everyone else here is too. You guys I don’t experience anything and that is not an exaggeration. I sit here and just observe and not apart of anything including my own experience. I really feel hopeless. And that life is no longer worth living. What’s the point? Literally I have been removed from my own life! I don’t think there is anything anyone can say that would help me. I just don’t know what to do. I have tried everything. I continue to do everything normal without ever experiencing it. I am just really sad and feel extremely hopeless.


----------



## Musicgirl1314 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi. I'm so sorry you're feeling this way. I know you said nothing we say could help, and you probably already know this, but you're not alone and lots of other people on this site (including me) feel this way. I hope you feel better <3 take care.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

i feel u coffee girl we def have severe dp or who even knows if its "dp". jus gotta keep pushing and try to distract yourself thats all u can do its fucking terrible i know but what else can we do its hard waking up everyday to this and seeing people around you perfectly fine in reality going about there day it really gets to me to be honest. hard to watch your life pass you by when your trapped in this fucking bubble its almost like being in jail but worse atleast people in jail are still in reality and have hope when there going to be released if its not that long of a jail sentence ect if you know what i mean. im kinda drunk was out on st paddys... lol. msg me anytime if u need someone to talk to that goes for any one who reads this. peace.


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Its terrible, like you say life is no longer worth living. Its really sad we are all really sad . How is it even possible to feel this way, I dont understand


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don’t even feel like I have any choices....I can’t choose to be anything in this state. Nothing is even happening. I look like a psycho half the time totally checked out. I don’t know what is real. It’s so scary. Prisoners absolutely have it better then this. Anyone does actually. This is a death sentence in and of itself


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

How does your soul leave your body and where does it go? I am not going to make it


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2018)

I feel out of it most of the time as well but it feels like it's slowly going away recently.

Around late December and early January I was in a comatosed state, I thought I had a brain tumor or something. My memory turned to shit, I felt like that the reality that once was gone forever. I was accepting that this might be the end for me. I am only 20 years old and everyone I talk too have never experienced this in their lives so that alone scared me and validated that I have some terminal illness.

I started doing some research and came across this site and read the recovery stories. That alone made me feel so much better that I am truly not alone and people with my current symptoms have beaten this overtime. So I started applying the knowledge on here and that is really helping me mentally. I still feel out of it alot of the time but I feel like it's getting better.


----------

